# Long Beach, CA Monthly Ride 08/02/09



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 27, 2009)

It's time to ride again! 
Sunday 08/02/09
Rides leaves at 10:30 a.m.
Meet at:
Portfolio Coffee House
2300 E. 4th Street 
Long Beach, CA 90814
Cyclone Coaster


----------



## teardropcamper (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm going to make that in the near future.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 28, 2009)

Come on out and ride


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 31, 2009)

Bumpitybumpbump


----------

